# قامـــــــــــوس مصطلحات هندسه الســـــــــــيارات .



## Eng-Maher (9 أكتوبر 2006)

قاموس مصطلحات هندسة السيارات

عربي - إنجليزي مع شرح المصطلحات بالعربي

والرابط هو .............................:


http://www.omartalk.com/mech/?cat=10

وهذا رابط اخر

http://www.turbopower.ws/modules.php?name=dictionary




مع تحياتى :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 ديسمبر 2006)

عربي - إنجليزي مع شرح المصطلحات بالعربي


----------



## abdo123 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## المحمد (22 فبراير 2008)

قاموس جميل بس لم يكتمل:18:


----------



## المهندس رؤوف (22 فبراير 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل يا حبيب


----------



## مهندس حطاب (22 فبراير 2008)

نشكر لك اهتامك في هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس ماهر على القاموس .. بارك الله فيك .
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور دكتورنا احمد

واشكر جميع من شارك 

وهذا رابط اخر

http://www.omartalk.com/mech/?cat=10

وهذا زياده للموضوع


عالم السيارات يحتوى على العديد من الاسامى العلمية و المصطلحات الكبيرة المعقدة فى معظم الاحيان 
لذلك لجأ العلماء و المختصين باختصار هذة المصطلحات للتسهيل
ولكن بعد مدة اصبحت الاختصارات هى المتداوله لدرجة انه تم نسيان المصطلح الاساسى وهو اهم بكثير من الاختصار
اليس كذلك؟
وفى هذا الموضوع سوف اقوم بعرض قائمة لكل الاختصارات والمصطلحات المتداولة التى اعرفها فى عالم السيارات وساقوم بشرح كل منها شرح سريع عسى ان يستفيد بها كل رواد الموقع و محبى 
4WD 
Four Wheel Drive
أي السير بالأربع عجلات، و هو نظام مخصص للطرق
الوعرة سواء الجبلية أو الرملية، حيث تتعرض السيارة 
للغوص في الرمال إن لم يكن الدفع موزعاً على العجلات الأربع،
أما في الطرق الجبلية فيحدث أن تعلق عجلة في الهواء دون أن
تلمس الأرض و هنا أيضاً يكون من المفيد استخدام هذا النظام================================================== ==

ABC 
Active Body Control
أي الرقابة الفاعلة على جسم السيارة، و المقصود هو معادلة
الطرد المركزي الذي يجبر السيارة على الميل في المنحنيات
عند السير بسرعات عالية ، و يكون ذلك باستخدام نظام استشعار 
و تحكم الكتروني لرفع مستوى السيارة في الناحية المنخفضة
عن طريق أسطوانة هيدرولوكية في المساعد ( Damper ) تتلقى أوامرها من 
الحاسب الآلي للسيارة ( ECU ).. و فائدة ذلك المباشرة ليس فقط راحة الراكب
و إنما أيضاً ثبات العجلات بشكل أفضل على الأرض مما يزيد من
الأمان في السيارة بشكل عام.. و يرتبط هذا النظام بشكل كبير مع 
نظام ESP​================================================== =======

ABS 
Anti-Blockier-System Or Anti Lock Brake System 
و هو ما يسمى بمانع الانغلاق، و المقصود هو مراقبة دوران العجلات
الأربع على انفراد و توصيل هذه الأرقام إلى حاسب السيارة الذي يعطي
أوامره عند الفرملة الكاملة في وجود زيت أو جليد بفتح صمامات الفرامل 
بشكل ترددي متقطع، و يكون نتيجة ذلك أولاً استمرار التحكم في اتجاه السيارة
رغم الفرملة و الأرض الزلجة مما يعطي السائق فرصة لتفادي أي عائق أمامه،
و ثانياً يطول عمر الإطار نظراً لتوزع مسحات الفرامل عليه بشكل منتظم مما يضعف
فرصة وجود نقاط ضعف حادة فيه.. العيب الوحيد لمثل هذا النظام هو أن مسافة 
الفرملة تطول، لكن هذا العيب يتضاءل أمام الفوائد السابقة خاصةً إذا ما راعى 
السائق الضغط بقوة على الفرامل​================================================== ==

ACC 
Adaptive Cruise Control
و هو نظام مرن لتثبيت السرعة بالتوافق مع سرعة السيارة التى تسير امامك بحيث 
تظل المسافة بين السيارتين ثابتة في كل الأحوال سواء أسرعت السيارة 
التى امامك أو أبطأت أو حتى فرملت، و هناك تطوير لهذا النظام بحيث يشمل 
أيضاً جانب الطريق أى الحفاظ كذلك على المسافة بين جانب السيارة و حافة الطريق
.. مما يعمل بشكل قوى على تقليل نسبة الحوادث،​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك إستجابتك مهندس ماهر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 مارس 2010)

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/engine.htm


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخى ستون


----------



## zxhlal4 (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا القاموس الجميل


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرآ على هذه الروابط الجميلة000000000000


----------



## black88star (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور ماقصرت 
يديك الف عافية 
تــــــــــــــــلم يا غالي 
عوآفي


----------

